# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Thể lệ cuộc thi "Ấn tượng Hàn Quốc".

## dungntn

*Hàn Quốc với những câu chuyện tình yêu lãng mạn trong các tác phẩm điện ảnh đã làm hàng triệu khán giả truyền hình nhuốm lệ, những vũ khúc cuồng nhiệt trong các MV ca nhạc khiến giới trẻ chao đảo, ngả nghiêng, những khu vui chơi hiện đại giữa khung cảnh thiên nhiên tuyệt đẹp cùng dư vị ẩm thực độc đáo níu chân du khách.

*Nhằm tạo sân chơi giao lưu, chia sẻ những câu chuyện, những ấn tượng đẹp về Hàn Quốc, Tổng cục Du lịch Hàn Quốc cùng Công ty du lịch Vietrantour tổ chức cuộc thi “Ấn tượng Hàn Quốc” qua đó, mang cơ hội khám phá xứ sở kim chi với tour du lịch Hàn Quốc trọn gói đến với cộng đồng Việt Nam.*A. Giải thưởng


 
*_- 3 giải chung cuộc cho 3 bài dự thi chất lượng nhất theo đánh giá của Ban Giám khảo__- 3 giải phụ do độc giả bình chọn trên website:_ _Vietrantour | Công ty du lịch lữ hành | Tour nội địa | Tour quốc tế | Đặt và thanh toán trực tuyến_*B. Thể lệ cuộc thi Ấn tượng Hàn Quốc**1. Đối tượng dự thi:* Công dân Việt Nam, Việt kiều, du học sinh toàn thế giới*2. Ban tổ chức:* Tổng cục Du lịch Hàn Quốc tại Việt Nam và Vietrantour*3. Thời gian thi:* 8 tuần, kể từ 5/8. Thời gian nhận bài từ 5/8 đến 21h00 ngày 29/9 theo múi giờ Việt Nam.*4. Chủ đề:* Tình cảm và ấn tượng đẹp của tác giả đối với đất nước, con người, văn hóa, điện ảnh, âm nhạc Hàn Quốc.*5. Hình thức thể hiện:* Văn xuôi, thơ Ngôn ngữ: tiếng Việt.- Văn xuôi, thơ: Khoảng 500-1.000 từ. Bài dự thi gửi kèm một (01) ảnh có thể là minh họa hoặc ảnh chụp tác giả.*6. Các quy định khác:*- Người gửi bài dự thi cam kết và chịu trách nhiệm về bản quyền bài của mình. Nếu có khiếu kiện về bản quyền sẽ mất quyền dự thi. Bài gửi thi là bài chưa từng đăng trên báo chí trong và ngoài nước.- Một người được gửi nhiều bài dự thi.- Nhân viên của Vietrantour, Tổng cục Du lịch Hàn Quốc tại Việt Nam, website 24h không được tham dự.- Người dự thi gửi kèm theo bài viết thông tin gồm họ tên, email và số điện thoại liên lạc. Số điện thoại của độc giả được Ban tổ chức bảo mật.- Các bài dự thi đúng thể lệ, chất lượng được đăng và tổ chức bình chọn trênwww.vietrantour.com.vn. 3 bài nhiều bình chọn nhận sẽ giành 3 giải thưởng phụ của chương trình.- Những bài dự thi chất lượng nhất chọn từ www.vietrantour.com.vn được đăng trên 24h và xét giải chung cuộc. 3 bài viết chất lượng nhất theo đánh giá của Ban Giám khảo sẽ nhận được 3 giải thưởng chính của chương trình.- Tổng cục Du lịch Hàn Quốc, Vietrantour được phép sử dụng bài thi dùng cho các phương tiện truyền thông cũng như cho mục đích quảng bá.- Vietrantour giữ quyền biên tập bài dự thi của độc giả.*7. Giải thưởng chung cuộc* sẽ được công bố trong vòng một tuần sau khi cuộc thi kết thúc, trên 24h, trang web của Vietrantour và Tổng cục Du lịch Hàn Quốc tại Việt Nam
- Sáu (06) người đạt giải được mời đến Lễ trao giải diễn ra tại Tổng cục Du lịch Hàn Quốc tại Việt Nam- Độc giả có thể gửi bài dự thi ngay từ bây giờ tại đây hoặc gửi email về địa chỉantuonghanquoc@vietrantour.com

(Theo 24h)

----------

